# So you wanna run tools?



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I was reading Moores "lost one" post and was thinking where I'd be if I didn't get into production tools. Got alot of help along the way in the learning process and had quite a few tools just given to me from bazookas, boxes, angle heads, stilts... you name it I've had one given to me. Workmates and friends have been generous. 
I hate the term "paying it forward" but here we go....
If you want to get into production tools this could be your first piece. Installing angles with tools saves more time than any other phase of the finishing process. I"ll give away an angle roller, hell no it's not new but it's in proper running order. Post a reason why you deserve to win it. I'll narrow it down to 5 people than I'll set up a Drywall Talk pole and members will vote for a winner. If all goes well I have other items I might do the same with (possibly a Colombia taper if I can get a couple of FREE parts from Colombia tech support.) (hint) 
If you OWN a corner roller please don't try for it.
Here's pic of a boat load of production tools I do not use.
I USE EVERYTHING ELSE BEHIND THE PRODUCTION TOOLS dont be stupid


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats the drywall brotherhood.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

really,,, you don't use that aluminum streach board????

Its a good idea ya got there,,, I might get in on that idea too,,, not the gettin em part, but the given em part. Course, all my stuff is worn out purty good, but its still in good working cond.(I mean they look old as dirt, like me, but I keep em rebuilt)

Sometimes its easy to forget how hard it is to get started, ya know!!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That bakers scaffold looks pretty sweet..:yes::jester:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I see that you have a couple of goosenecks. I am still holding my taper across the bucket horizontally and filling it straight from the pump nozzle. I have a mini taper so, it isn't the worst thing that I have to do but, a gooseneck would make life easier for me.

I have a corner roller, let it go to a good home elsewhere.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe fr8train might want some of the stuff, you could double slave drive him to earn some tools:jester:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I see that you have a couple of goosenecks. I am still holding my taper across the bucket horizontally and filling it straight from the pump nozzle. I have a mini taper so, it isn't the worst thing that I have to do but, a gooseneck would make life easier for me.
> 
> I have a corner roller, let it go to a good home elsewhere.


I'll willing to hear arguments for items of equal value of a roller. Filling off a bucket sucks, I've forgotten the gooseneck myself. Your in.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Really stand-up offer of you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

as impressive a tool as the bazooka is, I have always felt the angle wing is the most impressive. The flex the doing both sides at once. I am in awe,


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> as impressive a tool as the bazooka is, I have always felt the angle wing is the most impressive. The flex the doing both sides at once. I am in awe,


 
Ok i will bite, Whats an angle wing Captain?? Angle head??????


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey guys. I have a premier 3" anglehead. I bought it used when I first got into tools. I had it re-built by all-wall. They didn't bother telling me that the frames were broke. So I have a premier that is re-built,new blades and skids,springs and what ever they call them chrome pieaces. 

Question is,,,, do any of you guys have an old 3" premier that has good frames that we can pieace together a good head for the newbie?????

2buck,,,,, I'm talking about a good,,,,"anglehead" okay????


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Hey guys. I have a premier 3" anglehead. I bought it used when I first got into tools. I had it re-built by all-wall. They didn't bother telling me that the frames were broke. So I have a premier that is re-built,new blades and skids,springs and what ever they call them chrome pieaces.
> 
> Question is,,,, do any of you guys have an old 3" premier that has good frames that we can pieace together a good head for the newbie?????
> 
> 2buck,,,,, I'm talking about a good,,,,"anglehead" okay????


premier parts:yes: sht Im interested


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

View attachment 1951


Capt-sheetrock said:


> Hey guys. I have a premier 3" anglehead. I bought it used when I first got into tools. I had it re-built by all-wall. They didn't bother telling me that the frames were broke. So I have a premier that is re-built,new blades and skids,springs and what ever they call them chrome pieaces.
> 
> Question is,,,, do any of you guys have an old 3" premier that has good frames that we can pieace together a good head for the newbie?????
> 
> 2buck,,,,, I'm talking about a good,,,,"anglehead" okay????


I have this old tape tech 3'' angle head stripped down if it will work I will ship it where ever.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Want to sell a complete working set for cheap? One that I won't have to sink a bunch of money into right away? I need to stop turning down/subbing out bigger jobs!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Want to sell a complete working set for cheap? One that I won't have to sink a bunch of money into right away? I need to stop turning down/subbing out bigger jobs!


Slim.Ive got a 4" angle head I dont use [pretty sure its TT] Interested?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Slim.Ive got a 4" angle head I dont use [pretty sure its TT] Interested?


Did TT ever make a 4"? Long ago? Only 2 I've heard of so far are Tapeworm and Goldblatt. If it's not red, Maybe a Tapeworm?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

YOUR COOL MAN..BETTER YET EVERYONE HERE IS COOL I WISH I COULD WORK WITH YOU ALL..EXCEPT 2BUCK.....................................HAHAHAH.EVEN HIM TO..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Did TT ever make a 4"? Long ago? Only 2 I've heard of so far are Tapeworm and Goldblatt. If it's not red, Maybe a Tapeworm?


Dude youre right its a Tapeworm,just looked at the box in the garage:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Dude youre right its a Tapeworm,just looked at the box in the garage:thumbsup:


A quality angle head, for perfect corners, according to cazna. Nice.

This fine 'pay it forward' idea of P.A.'s (had to throw that one in, P.A.)  is making me wish I had some still decent enough used automatic tools I no longer needed.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Kinda late for me,,, ya know,,, its Sunday,,, 8:11 pm,,, and to boot, I ain't got no light in the garage (cause I'm never out there after dark), used to have one,,, but after I give the pool table away, I just took the lightbulbs out of the lights. Might ought to put em back in,,, never know when your gonna have to run to the garage to take a pic of a tool,,,LOL:thumbup:

I will dig that anglehead out tomarrow and post a pic of it,, and highlight the frames I'm looking for. I figure bout any of the frames from most companies will work,,, heck, their blades and skids inter-change(cept tapeworm), good chance their frames will too


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow that's quite a offer, I certainly don't believe I deserve the corner roller anymore than anybody else on here., but, I will humbly put my name in the hat. I just recently switched from hand taping to taping with a banjo, see my thread "lone tapers" . The roller would be my perfect next tool.
I can guarantee if I am picked it will be put to good use!
I have not been able to buy the bte tools yet as I have had some unexpected vehicle repairs come up, not gonna whine but it's like Moore said, money comes in and goes right back out I have to take care of my family first.
so thanks for your generosity and all the whole DWT Members for helping us hand tapers be more productive and make more $$$:thumbsup:


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

gotmud said:


> I have not been able to buy the bte tools yet as I have had some unexpected vehicle repairs come up,


Just when I finally have some money to buy new 3" flasher (the used one I bought leaves the edges too thick), I have to (no, I MUST) buy at least 2 tires if I don't want to end up in a ditch on my way to work.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Slim.Ive got a 4" angle head I dont use [pretty sure its TT] Interested?


PM me and tell me what you want for it? Do I need to run a monster like that with CFS stuff? It seems like it would be a beast to push on a box....even just pushing water :laughing:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> PM me and tell me what you want for it? Do I need to run a monster like that with CFS stuff? It seems like it would be a beast to push on a box....even just pushing water :laughing:


Maybe some trading? Maybe someone has a smaller angle head that they wouldn't mind swapping for a larger one?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Maybe some trading? Maybe someone has a smaller angle head that they wouldn't mind swapping for a larger one?


Actually, I'm really interested in the 4" after listening to cazna talk about it, it sounds like a realistic solution to what I consider to be the "angle problem"


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

tapetech:thumbup:GOOD HEAD


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Hey guys. I have a premier 3" anglehead. I bought it used when I first got into tools. I had it re-built by all-wall. They didn't bother telling me that the frames were broke. So I have a premier that is re-built,new blades and skids,springs and what ever they call them chrome pieaces.
> 
> Question is,,,, do any of you guys have an old 3" premier that has good frames that we can pieace together a good head for the newbie?????
> 
> 2buck,,,,, I'm talking about a good,,,,"anglehead" okay????


You like me don't you captain, you keep involving me in your post

But I don't think 3" parts will fit in my 2.5 DM head


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

sos drywall said:


> Just when I finally have some money to buy new 3" flasher (the used one I bought leaves the edges too thick), I have to (no, I MUST) buy at least 2 tires if I don't want to end up in a ditch on my way to work.


Check your blades (make level with or slightly proud of skids) and spring tension (a section of wire coathanger might work if you can't increase resistance by bending out existing springs).


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sos drywall said:


> Just when I finally have some money to buy new 3" flasher (the used one I bought leaves the edges too thick), I have to (no, I MUST) buy at least 2 tires if I don't want to end up in a ditch on my way to work.


Is it an actual flusher, or an angle head you're using?

If you're mud is too thick for what you're using, that can help leave thick edges.

There's a spring on flushers that gives added resistance to the side wings. If that's weak or gone, replacing that might help. It should only be a couple bucks or so.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Ahhh... might not be an angle head.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Want to sell a complete working set for cheap? One that I won't have to sink a bunch of money into right away? I need to stop turning down/subbing out bigger jobs!


Slim, I have a complete Tapeworm set. As a whole it's nicer than the set I'm running but I'm too stubborn to change. My set looks like the United Nations of tool companies but thats how I like it.
I'll run a house with the tapeworm, tune them up, fix any problems I find.
I bought this set from friend that went outta business in a package deal.
It owes me some money. $850 to your door. You don't like em send them back. But I know you will. You'll need to buy a box filler for the pump. here's a pic. I'll post some close-ups today if I find the time.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f13/classifieds-thread-2323/ Oh yea, Can you run tools?????????


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's a few pics of that premier, in pic two, if ya look close, you can see the blades leaveing a gap where they meet( I have em pulled back in that pic), caused by the broke frames.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Slim, I have a complete Tapeworm set. As a whole it's nicer than the set I'm running but I'm too stubborn to change. My set looks like the United Nations of tool companies but thats how I like it.
> I'll run a house with the tapeworm, tune them up, fix any problems I find.
> I bought this set from friend that went outta business in a package deal.
> It owes me some money. $850 to your door. You don't like em send them back. But I know you will. You'll need to buy a box filler for the pump. here's a pic. I'll post some close-ups today if I find the time.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f13/classifieds-thread-2323/ Oh yea, Can you run tools?????????


Yessir, I can run tools. Just never owned a set of my own....until I buy yours. Consider them sold. Like I said, I'm going to have to raise the money but I'm dead serious and I want them. SERIOUSLY.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Slim, I have a complete Tapeworm set. As a whole it's nicer than the set I'm running but I'm too stubborn to change. My set looks like the United Nations of tool companies but thats how I like it.
> I'll run a house with the tapeworm, tune them up, fix any problems I find.
> I bought this set from friend that went outta business in a package deal.
> It owes me some money. $850 to your door. You don't like em send them back. But I know you will. You'll need to buy a box filler for the pump. here's a pic. I'll post some close-ups today if I find the time.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f13/classifieds-thread-2323/ Oh yea, Can you run tools?????????


I went over there and looked at them...look pretty good from the picture. I don't want to hijack your sweet thread here, so I'm going to start a new thread and just ask the guys how they feel about Tapeworm tools seeing as how I've only used TT ,Premier, and Northstar. Still interested, and money might be here sooner than I thought...let me know how your diagnostic and repair goes...


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Tools*



moore said:


> That bakers scaffold looks pretty sweet..:yes::jester:


 Moore did u get my PM?
They r urs if u want them!:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Why dont we all have a tool amnesty for Moore???????:thumbsup:
He can come home from work one day and there'll be a massive pile of tools at his door:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Moore did u get my PM?
> They r urs if u want them!:thumbsup:


Yes VANMAN got tour pm ,,and I do thank you for that kind offer :yes:.
but with me being a novice I'm thinking of going with a new angle head plus I feel a bit humbled from all the offers . You guys are a good bunch.:thumbsup: Capt. @ mudslingr gave me some great tools for a great price . Think I need to figure out how to use what I have first. Tried the c/p yesterday,,,,, Lets just say ,,, Not an easy tool to pick up on at first.. Tried again today,,, worked a bit better ...but trust me ,you don't want to see the pics.:blink:not givin up:no: I do love the clean up tho that thing is one bad ass squirt gun.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Why dont we all have a tool amnesty for Moore???????:thumbsup:
> He can come home from work one day and there'll be a massive pile of tools at his door:thumbup:


And GEMMA ATKINSON???????:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

Is this the Gemma that you schpeak off??


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> Yes VANMAN got tour pm ,,and I do thank you for that kind offer :yes:.
> but with me being a novice I'm thinking of going with a new angle head plus I feel a bit humbled from all the offers . You guys are a good bunch.:thumbsup: Capt. @ mudslingr gave me some great tools for a great price . Think I need to figure out how to use what I have first. Tried the c/p yesterday,,,,, Lets just say ,,, Not an easy tool to pick up on at first.. Tried again today,,, worked a bit better ...but trust me ,you don't want to see the pics.:blink:not givin up:no: I do love the clean up tho that thing is one bad ass squirt gun.



Good to hear you've already tried it ! :thumbup:
Quick tip. Whichever hand is on the tube just holds the tube against the wall with enough pressure to keep it where it's supposed to be. You more or less move the tube by pushing on the handle at the same time you load the angle. You kinda want it to feel like the head is floating on the mud as you apply it. So that should tell you about how soft your mud should be.
And the quicker you move the tube as applying,the better. Goes much nicer,smoother and no globs down the wall. Easier to control the amount of mud being put on too.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Noooooo ! Not on this site !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PA Is right thou .. This thread should stay on track.


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

My appoligies.Think i might have got this thread a little sideways with the Gemma pic..:blush:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, my name is Cratter and I am addicted to Drywall. I love doing drywall so much I quite my "professional" job as an assistant bank manager with my "fancy college degree" to continue doing drywall, which actually put me through college. 

Funny part is I just bought my own first "auto tool": premier angle box off ebay for $150 about three weeks ago, but of course it sits in my closet cause I have to still save up for the pump and actual angle head.  haha

Been doing drywall for about ten years now, since I was 18 and am still with the same company. I am very experienced running all the auto tools (except bazooka). 

I am slowly but surely building up my auto tools arsenal. I am starting to branch out on my own. I made more money last month in "side jobs" than my "real job" just working nights and weekends. 

It will definately be a long and maybe difficult journey but I look forward to the adventure, and I am truly glad to have found DWT to share and read stories with likeminded folks.


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Is it an actual flusher, or an angle head you're using?
> 
> If you're mud is too thick for what you're using, that can help leave thick edges.
> 
> There's a spring on flushers that gives added resistance to the side wings. If that's weak or gone, replacing that might help. It should only be a couple bucks or so.


yes it's a flusher, moreover it's a direct flusher (I can apply mud with this thing, but I don't do it). I bought it used. The company owner I work for now actually warned me about buying used tools from the untraceable sources. 
My boss prefers me not thinning mud, maybe this is the case, actually.
I moved the sliders a little, we'll see if it helps. 
Proper tools make difference. Boarders looked at me with big surprise when I just started: "a taper with a tube!?"


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

sos drywall said:


> My boss prefers me not thinning mud, maybe this is the case, actually.


That sounds promising. Take a mud sample of what you're using and show 2buck when he looks at your 3".


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

JustMe said:


> That sounds promising. Take a mud sample of what you're using and show 2buck when he looks at your 3".



And don't forget to show him your flusher too ! :whistling2:


----------

